# My Boer Girls



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Some of my girls, haven't been on to share any photos in a while. Most of these were from a month ago.


Foxy and Pixie, both fullbloods



Pixie with her momma Dixie


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Our blue heeler Roo trying to get Molly and Penny to play... they weren't interested

Penny

Foxy again

Penny

Maggie trying to get an itch


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous girls Heather!  And really great pictures! I like Penny and Foxy the most.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, I have to say those are my two favorites as well. Foxy is just a little tank, and Penny is a complete lovebug shes always wanting to get in someone's lap


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How sweet.  That's and adorable picture.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

So glad to see you didn't sell out completely. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow they really are beauties.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous girls you have there!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They are really beautiful!! I like horns, but I must say the one in the lap scares me a little. Hehe, I got slammed under my eye when one was sitting on my lap like that once, so I'm a bit paranoid.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Those are beautiful goats I'm so jealous


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How did I miss these beauties!?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice girls


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Stunning colors...of the goats and of the photos!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Realized I didn't really have any of Miss Molly except for the one with the dog in it, so snapped a couple today after I trimmed their hooves. I forgot my good camera at the house in Va, so they aren't very good quality photos. Her and her sister are soo sweet natured  They are 7 months old this month. Its a bit hard to tell Molly and her sister Penny apart, their faces are identical and look so much their sires, Molly just is slightly taller with a longer finer neck, and Penny is a bit wider in the shoulder.




This one is Penny with her momma Maggie right behind her

Penny again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------

